# sauger and walleye



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

How do you guys think the sauger fishing is in the month of December?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Pretty good.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fishing is gonna be rough this year on the WV side. The second gate is gonna remain closed ALL winter due to some malfunction. Without that whitewater, things wil drastically change. By the way...haven't been on for 6-8 mos because I have no internet yet at my new house....not a priority at the moment. Hoping for a great winter.... as far as sauger and walleye go!


----------

